# Felt as a background?



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Didn't know where to put this. I currently have a black background for my 125 gal. It came on a roll and I had to cut it to size. It's very glossy and gives off a wicked glare. I remember seeing something somewhere about using black felt. I'm out of town and the 'discussion search' doesn't seem to work on my phone.

Just wondering if anyone has heard of using felt. It would certainly eliminate any glare. It's a bit late to paint the back or apply a sticker.

Thanks.


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

As long as you put it on the outside of the tank it should be ok, don't know what it would do if it got wet though....


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Putting it on the outside goes without saying. My tank isn't moving anytime soon. It has approx 350 lbs of rock in it. Just want to eliminate the glare of a glossy roll.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I currently use black felt for both of my tanks backgrounds. I simply used strips of velcro to secure it to the back of the tank, works and looks great! :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

CjCichlid said:


> I currently use black felt for both of my tanks backgrounds. I simply used strips of velcro to secure it to the back of the tank, works and looks great! :thumb:


That's exactly what I was thinking of using! I have velcro all over the place, especially on my fishing equipment. Thank you very much!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Felt would be fine, but the glass itself in front of the felt is still going to give you some reflection.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Going to try this on my 39G. Have the felt already and have pre-washed it (just thinking if there are any future spills then being prewashed any water stains may not show up as bad). Will let you know how it turns out...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> Going to try this on my 39G. Have the felt already and have pre-washed it (just thinking if there are any future spills then being prewashed any water stains may not show up as bad). Will let you know how it turns out...


Please do. I've yet to stop somewhere to buy any.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

Never thought of felt, have thought of spray paint and curtains, but felt seem like a good way to go. thanks!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Felt went on really easy...I just put the plastic tacky part of the velcro on the back frame of the tank and cut the felt to fit and simply attached it...looks great on viewing. Photographing it with flash gets lots of grain/texture and without flash there is still a lot of reflective light on the back wall but overall I'd say I'm pretty happy with it. Its a good fix until I paint it.

39G felt background (just converted to grandson's tank - dayglow tetras, rio tetras, and roseline shark)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That's cool. Wish my grandma would have setup a tank for me!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> That's cool. Wish my grandma would have setup a tank for me!


 :wink:

I love sharing the fish hobby with my grandchildren. Of course the grandkids choice of aquarium life always goes to the most odd things...crabs, sharks, pleco's. My youngest granddaughter is so intrigued by the saltwater animals..the shrimp and crabs. It is a great joy to watch the kids enjoy this so much. :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------

